# English green and cream retrievers



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Sadie decided she would start a new trend in goldens. Annef


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful I want a rare English Green ! Too cute !!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Green is my favorite color (other than Gold of course).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

annef said:


> sadie decided she would start a new trend in goldens. Annef


 
go spartans!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I say you should call em English Chocolate Mint Creme.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I say you should call em English Chocolate Mint Creme.


lol! I hear another designer breed in the works! 

Where did she find green mud?!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

She found the green mud in our very small fish pond along with 2 of her best friends!!Annef


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Green is great, Green Golden is the best  Everyone should have one  Adorable


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

She is beautiful


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

OMGoodness, her expression is just priceless. 
Green muck! Lovely!! And she is just soooo pretty!

---
Kim


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

She looks GREAT!! :wavey:
And I think I can smell her "GREEN" all the way over here!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Green is my favorite color! Those English green retrievers must be rare. How much would I have to fork over for one of those?


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Someday I'll figure out how to post photos...10 week old Hannah got into mud the other day. We laughed so hard....then put her in the shower. As soon as we toweled her off she got the zoomies!!!!! Mad about the shower or loved it?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too funny. Being green is very popular these days.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful! Who was the stud for this magnificent creature?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Marilyn She is by Sh Ch Tidelover Oleander of Canina and out of my S Ysabella and is the mum of the Time to Return puppies. Annef


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

So shes Poppys half sister. How good is that! I will have to watch out for a green tinge on the pups xx


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...she looks great in green!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sadie is gorgeous, even covered in green.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

lovely girl and some nice breeding behind her to.


----------

